# a new state record ?



## al capone (Nov 13, 2005)

This got to be some sort of world-record fish caught on rod and reel


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

That is a monster, what did you catch him? A whole skipjack? Hahaha


----------

